# Kansas City Area Game



## bernaise (Dec 27, 2004)

Just moved back to Kansas City and I am looking for a once a week group.  I play a number of different games but most recently Star Wars, 7th Sea, and d20 D&D.

Prefer pm games on Friday/Saturday night.  Other nights possible.  I would like to join a group, but would GM something (D&D homebrew) if I found the players.  Although I can not host for a month or so, I will host in the future if need be.

More stuff:  prefer 18+ y/o gamers (older).  No drugs, prefer non-smoking since is slows down the game (but whatever).

Me:  I am 29.  Married.  Have a job where I do not sit at a computer for more than an hour or so a day.


----------



## yangnome (Dec 27, 2004)

Glad to see you made it out there OK.  Good luck finding a group.


----------

